# Good subwoofer between $300-$500?



## dallasstar

Hi,

 I just got a new apartment in NYC and now I want to make it a proper home, so I'm buying stuff. Just got an LCD TV, a PS3 and the AV123 ELT525M speakers. Now I need a subwoofer. Any suggestions? I've been considering this one and this one, but I'd like to hear everyone's opinions on what are the best subwoofers in this range. I'm going to be using them to play video games and watch movies, but I'm a lover of music and an audiophile, and I'll mostly use it for music, so keep that in mind. I'd also prefer synergy with my speakers, if anyone is familiar with good combos.

 Any help? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Swingtops

dallasstar, I would have to give one vote for the klipsch RPW-10. For a home theater setup it is about perfect for under $2000. The problem that I noticed with the 12in and 15in subs is they tend to be less dynamic than the 10in. Meaning the 10in offers a punchier sound. The only bad thing about the 10 is that it won't reproduce the very low frequencies (below 60hz) at the same level as the upper range (60-100hz). One of the biggest problems with the 12 and 15 for me is port noise - some people can hear this and some can't, but to find a 12 or 15 that doesn't produce a lot of port noise costs more than $2000. I think it is honestly the best sub you can get for under $2000, try to get to a shop and take a listen for yourself - probably the best way to make the decision. 
 That's my thoughts - hope they help.


----------



## skyline889

I hope you mean, under $200 and not $2000. The Klipsch RPW-10 is ok but there are much better options available in the under $500 price range. 

 Look into eD A2-300 or A2-350 if you want something that really hammers; if you want something a little more musical the HSU VTF-1/STF-2 are good choices. The MFW-15 will have more output than any of the previous mentioned subs, however the eD will have cleaner output. You'll also want to check if those B-Stock subs come with the new amp or the old one. The old amp was pretty problematic.


----------



## iriverdude

SVS 12SB+? Second hand? Are you using a analogue pre-amp or a av pre-amp with crossover? Because in a Hi-Fi you need a subwoofer with low selectable crossover. The SVS only goes down to 40hz. But Rel's ABC something around 18hz last time I had one.

  Quote:


 but to find a 12 or 15 that doesn't produce a lot of port noise costs more than $2000 
 

Mines a 13.5" and you don't hear the port noise, you'll most likely hear the ceiling crashing down ontop of you first. Many big brand subwoofers are overpriced. SVS and HSU are great subs for a reason.


----------



## tim3320070

That MFW-15 is very much loved from what I've read but had a lot of problems early on that may be resolved now, not sure.


----------



## YtseJamer

The HSU STF-2 is an amazing subwoofer, very musical.

 And the price is a joke for the performance. ($329)

HSU STF-2 Subwoofer


----------



## sesshin

One option: ff you are good with wood working, or know someone who is, you can build a subwoofer for $500 that will easily be twice as good as any other pre-made subwoofer in that price range.

 Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## spacemanspliff

The MFW 15 is pretty sweet. Anything HSU makes is amazing.


----------



## RogerB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The HSU STF-2 is an amazing subwoofer, very musical.

 And the price is a joke for the performance. ($329)

HSU STF-2 Subwoofer_

 

X2 Excellent sub!!!


----------



## Bilavideo

Do you want the easy answer or do you want the best value? At Parts Express, you can buy an MTX 12" 150-watt subwoofer for $474. But for $160, you can buy a 15" 500 watt rms/800 watt max hi-flidelity subwoofer (with a 150 ounce magnet). For $250, you can buy a Dayton 500 watt subwoofer amp. All you need to do is construct or buy a box to fit your subwoofer and amp. For $410, plus the cost of the box, you'll have a subwoofer that will blow the doors down. The thing is, you need a large cone, big magnet and amp to get the job done. If you buy the corporate crap, you'll get a smaller, under-powered woofer and pay more gladly for it. If you build it yourself, it's fairly straight forward and you can get so much more for less.


----------



## dallasstar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SVS 12SB+? Second hand? Are you using a analogue pre-amp or a av pre-amp with crossover? Because in a Hi-Fi you need a subwoofer with low selectable crossover. The SVS only goes down to 40hz. But Rel's ABC something around 18hz last time I had one._

 

I'm using a Marantz SR5002 receiver. It's far too expensive to get a good preamp that supports HDMI output/switching + good amp, so I'm keeping it simple.

 I'm probably going to go for the HSU STF-2 or the VTF-1. I think their finesse will go well with my speakers. I've been reading raves about these subs for years, and people still haven't moved on to something better, it seems, so that speaks volumes about how good they are. I think they're more than good enough for me, given that I've never owned a sub before, and the thought of a 500 watt anything scares me.

 Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Nepenthe

What's the thought on dual HSU STF-1s? For a two-channel setup where music is the primary concern?


----------



## music_man

you might find the old martin logan dynamo for under $500 on clearance. it was actually better than the new one. the new one is very good at around $500 as well. the recommendation of hsu is very good as well. other than that, if you can step up the price a little the rel quake or q108e is about $700. check the net for better prices. that thing is outstanding. i know some people don't like it, but trust me a little here. go hear it somewhere. it is not so much a sub as it is a woofer. it goes super low and stays super tight. it blends transparently with small satellites. it will not shake a room, it is just quality sound. honestly no 8" or 10" sub in your price range will tear apart any room if that is what you want. musical can be had for $500-$700. earth shattering is a lot more money. earth shattering and musical is way more money. for that you get into full range loudspeakers anyways.

 music_man


----------



## SoupRKnowva

my recommendation goes for the anything by Epik, ive got myself a sentinel, but i got it on sale, i dont know if its in your price range anymore. The new set of subs they put out comes with a completely redesigned driver that not only is incredibly fast, but impossible to bottom out. It can easily keep up with 64th notes provided on double bass from metal bands, with no muddleing of the notes, i highly recommend it. Its also great for movies, watched Titan AE in my dorm with it and i thought for sure the whole building was gonna come down


----------

